# 10% off Boat. Auto. RV Detailing



## joshalaska (Dec 13, 2012)

Boat & Marine Detailing Services
850-497-2907

-We come to you
-We supply the water, electricity & supplies
-Lic. & Ins.
-Mon-Sat
-Wash
-Wax
-Hull Cleaning
-Oxidation Removal
-High Speed Buff/Polish
-Scuff/Scratch Removal
-Mold & Mildew Removal

Boat. RV. Auto. Motorcycle Detailing

Serving NW FL Panhandle

Call today to set up an appt. 850-497-2907
http://www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com



Joshua DeMoss
Owner Operated
850-497-2907
http://www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Just giving Josh a bump.

This guy does great work and I would trust him with any of my vehicles.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

